# Nissan Titan Lineup Fleshed Out with New Single Cab Models



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan has revealed its new Titan and Titan XD Single Cab models. *
> 
> The Nissan Titan was often criticized for only being offered as a crew cab, something that Nissan is eager to change with its redesigned lineup of Titan pickup trucks which will be offered with three different cab styles: the already available Crew Cab, upcoming King Cab and the freshly announced Single Cab.
> 
> ...


Read more about Nissan Titan Lineup Fleshed Out with New Single Cab Models at AutoGuide.com.


----------

